# Cardone Vs. Raybestos Vs. Bendix Calipers



## GittyGo (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had advice on which of these brands I should buy to replace the rear calipers on my GTI. I am thinking that the cheap ones are going to be the same thing as more expensive ones. They are all unloaded without bracket.
Shuck's Online Prices:
Cardone - $62.99
Raybestos - $110.99
Bendix - $133.99
Bow-Wow Autovice (lynnwood, WA) wanted $125 for whatever brand they sell. As usual they want way too much.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Cardone Vs. Raybestos Vs. Bendix Calipers (GittyGo)*

give [email protected] achtuning a call. 425 895 0000
he can set you up with an OEM replacement, rather than the schucks crap.


----------

